# Periodic mails not working



## folivora (Sep 7, 2011)

I've got a problem with /etc/periodic.conf, I can't get periodic mails working. 

I have checked that I have 
	
	



```
set skip lo0
```
 on /etc/pf.conf, also I have double checked that I have right 
	
	



```
username
```
 in /etc/periodic.conf. After that I have used command [CMD=]newaliases[/CMD].

This is the error what I have in /var/log/mail:


```
Sep  7 07:28:07 myhostname sm-msp-queue[33310]: p874S56E033310: to=postmaster, delay=00:00:00,
 xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=34786, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred:  Connection refused by
 [127.0.0.1]

Sep  7 07:28:07 myhostname sm-msp-queue[33310]: p824205S067501: to=root, ctladdr=root (0/0), delay=5+00:26:07,
 xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=21720335, relay=[127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by
 [127.0.0.1]

Sep  7 07:28:07 myhostname sm-msp-queue[33310]: p824205S067501: p874S56F033310: sender notify: Cannot send
 message for 5 days
```

All the help would be nice

-folivora


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

Is sendmail actually running?

`# pgrep -lf sendmail`
`# sockstat | grep sendmail`


----------



## folivora (Sep 7, 2011)

It is running if I am right:


```
pgrep -lf sendmail
1145 sendmail: Queue runner@00:30:00 for /var/spool/clientmqueue
```


```
sockstat |grep sendmail
smmsp    sendmail   1145  3  dgram  (not connected)
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

It's only half running, there's nothing listening on port 25.

What entries regarding sendmail do you have in /etc/rc.conf?


----------



## folivora (Sep 7, 2011)

I have these lines in /etc/rc.conf:

```
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="YES"
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

Remove this one:

```
sendmail_submit_enable="YES"
```


----------



## folivora (Sep 7, 2011)

SirDice:

I did remove it, but it isn't working still. Do you have any other ideas ?


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

Restart sendmail:
`# service sendmail restart`


----------

